# Brief Introduction to Cornelius Van Til



## MW (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a brief introduction to Van Til's apologetic by a respected Southern Presbyterian Professor. It may be found in the Presbyterian Guardian (available at the OPC website), March 2, 1936, p.192.
__________
Westminster Philosopher Delivers Smythe Lectures 
By the REV. PROF. WM. CHILDS ROBINSON, Th.D. 

DR. CORNELIUS VAN TIL of the Faculty of Westminster Theological Seminary delivered the 1936 lectures on the foundation established by Dr. Thomas Smythe, sometime pastor of the Second Presbyterian Church of Charleston, S.C. On this foundation such lectures as Warfield's Counterfeit Miracles, Machen's The Virgin Birth of Christ, and Zwemer's The Origin of Religion have been delivered. The Westminster scholar in gripping and holding the attention of his audience, in loyalty to the Reformed Faith, and in comprehensive acquaintance with the many fields of modern thought walked worthily of the able men who have filled this lectureship. Students and faculty agreed that they had seldom had a lecturer who secured and held their interest as completely as did Dr. Van Til. 

The lecturer presented in sharp contrast the Reformed Faith which accepts God as the one who has preinterpreted all reality and hence seeks to think His thoughts after Him, and the current philosophical, psychological, pedagogical and biological assumption that the human mind is ultimate and able to interpret reality independent of God. The Reformed Faith insists on the distinction between the Creator and the creature, Eternity and time, God and man. Philosophy which follows Eve in rejecting God's interpretation lands in hopeless contradictions and irrationality. The Calvinist who is willing to walk as a little child with God his Father has a true if incomplete knowledge. God's knowledge is complete, possessed of absolute coherence. The counsels of the triune God are the one answer to the idealistic quest for the concrete universal.
__________


----------



## TimV (Dec 4, 2011)

> The lecturer presented in sharp contrast the Reformed Faith which accepts God as the one who has preinterpreted all reality and hence seeks to think His thoughts after Him, and the current philosophical, psychological, pedagogical and biological assumption that the human mind is ultimate and able to interpret reality independent of God


. 

Talk about truth in a nut shell. Great!


----------

